# Finder hot key?



## untz (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello,

Is there a way to launch Finder using just the keyboard? Or does one have to explicitly set a key mapping (if so, how does one do this)?

Many, many, thanks!


----------



## cybergoober (Oct 24, 2005)

Uh...   

Are you quitting Finder or something because there should be no need to launch Finder. It should always be running. If you just want to switch to the Finder you can hit the apple key + tab key and tab until you get to Finder then release the keys.

Otherwise:

Need more info to be able to help you.


----------



## untz (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, on WinXP, one could press command + e to automatically launch Windows Explorer... 

Just was wondering if there was something similar to this, for Finder, on Mac OS X.

Kindest regards,


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2005)

Simply use Command-Tab while holding down option to select the Finder (and hide other applications at the same time), then press Command-N for a new default Finder window

I think that's the best you're gonna get on Mac OS X...


----------



## Veljo (Oct 24, 2005)

Also, if you want to go the Finder and have a window open, click on the Finder icon on the left side of the Dock.


----------



## barhar (Oct 24, 2005)

Unknown information:
System / MacOS X verison ... thus, MacOS X assumed.

'Is there a way to launch Finder using just the keyboard?', yes.

'Or does one have to explicitly set a key mapping (if so, how does one do this)?', you cannot have an 'or' here. By default, you cannot quit 'Finder'; but, if you do - you will either click once on the 'Dock' based 'Finder' icon, 'or' use a third party application ('iKey', 'QuicKeys', ... to assign a keyboard equivalent) - to launch 'Finder'.

Note: 'Windows Explorer' - on an Intel / Intel Clone PC, and 'Finder' - on a Mac, are not equivalents, regardless of their similarities.


----------



## untz (Oct 24, 2005)

barhar,

Thanks for the info. I use OS X Tiger, running on a G4 PowerBook....

You wrote: 

'Is there a way to launch Finder using just the keyboard?', yes.

What is the way to launch it using just the keyboard? You didn't specify how to do it, you just stated that it was possible.

Many, many thanks!


----------



## fryke (Oct 24, 2005)

Cmd-Tab to Finder. Cmd-Opt-H to hide everything else (if needed). Cmd-N for a new Finder window.

I don't know what ElDiablo means by "Command-Tab while holding down option", since that would actually be Cmd-Opt-Tab, which doesn't work the way he intends to. But no, there's nothing like Windows-E for a new Finder window from anywhere in the system, so you have to work around things by switching to the Finder first. Once you're in Finder, Cmd-N is your friend.

If you have a utility like LaunchBar or QuickSilver, you can "launch" Finder (even if already running) and it'll create a new window, too, just like clicking on the Finder in the Dock does. If no Finder window was already open, that is.


----------



## barhar (Oct 25, 2005)

'What is the way to launch it using just the keyboard? You didn't specify how to do it, you just stated that it was possible.', yes I did ...

To use (your words in single quotes) 'just the keyboard' ... 'one' has 'to explicitiy set a key'-board equivalent, with a third party application; thus, the reason why I stated you cannot have an 'or' here, as you did in ...

'Is there a way to launch Finder using just the keyboard? Or does one have to explicitly set a key mapping (if so, how does one do this)?'


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2005)

There is an app called Quicksilver that will open a finder window,
or any Application on your mac, using keyboard commands.

http://quicksilver.blacktree.com/


----------



## fryke (Oct 25, 2005)

Just mentioned that two posts above.  But I'm against naming QS without also mentioning LaunchBar, since QS basically copied the idea and then moved on from that.


----------



## jasonpy (Jun 6, 2013)

cybergoober said:


> Uh...
> 
> Are you quitting Finder or something because there should be no need to launch Finder. It should always be running. If you just want to switch to the Finder you can hit the apple key + tab key and tab until you get to Finder then release the keys.
> 
> ...



You can't quit Finder, Typing 
	
	



```
$ killall Finder
```
 in Terminal would just relaunch it.


----------



## jbarley (Jun 6, 2013)

jasonpy said:


> You can't quit Finder, Typing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good answer (to an 8 year old post)


----------

